# Ad Copy



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

post them and see - if there not supposed to be here one of the modulators will delete it


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Barry _is the moderator of this forum, so it is _his _opinion that counts, but _my_ opinion is that if you did _not _include prices in your different versions that it would be acceptable.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> _Barry _is the moderator of this forum,..........


You might want to double check that, Rader.

Sorry Bob. Ads are not allowed in the Business Side of Beekeeping forums, price or no price.

You may want to check out the For Sale forum.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Harry, I knew that you were the Commercial forum moderator, but it didn't occur to me that Marketing was a subforum of Commercial, which I see now that it is.


----------

